# QUEENSLANDER!!!!



## kreel (Apr 7, 2008)

a little early but...

*QUEENSLANDER!!!!*

It may be one a piece but...









Our one is bigger than your one


----------



## Marky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

I hear ya....

Go the mighty Maroooons!!


----------



## kreel (Apr 7, 2008)

I fear the mighty blues have been cowed into submission! Tell me it isn't so. :shock:


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

The Blues supporters havent cowered away they just know that they dont need to advertiise themselves to make them look bigger! Unlike the Maroons!


----------



## kreel (Apr 7, 2008)

I can see its a touchy subject for the Blues supporters - we'll be kind.   

Should be a great match though.    can't wait.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Wanted

A 5/8 to win game 3 and clinch the series.

Must wear blue.

The ability to pass, kick, tackle and run through holes an advantage.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Birds out so maybe with a 5/8 this time the NSW team could put up a fight........but probably not.

*Go the Maroons*


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

As an ex-pat Queenslander I have to say

*GO THE CANE TOADS*


----------



## enyaw (Jan 21, 2008)

The roaches have NO chance, NO heart, and heaps of Capuccino.

GO QUEENSLAND


----------



## enyaw (Jan 21, 2008)

The roaches have NO chance, NO heart, and heaps of Capuccino.

GO QUEENSLAND


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Gee, i've just noticed , all the hype bar one post here is from Queensland , they must really need encouragement :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kreel (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement Bazzooo


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

There is a nervous tone in those maroon voices.


----------



## kreel (Apr 7, 2008)

Always nervous before a big win! :twisted:

Good luck blues.  Go the maroons


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

go queensland


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

The Maroon streak has already started it seems.

On Friday at Penrith, the results of the Women's Interstate Challenge was *Maroon ladies defeated* Blues 8-6.

On Wednesday the blokes will do it as a legacy for Dick 'Tosser' Turner who was father of Qld origin and died a few days ago


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

nah Richo , it will never happen , you boys have had your win for the year , time for queensland to sing the BLUES :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fourbee4 (May 6, 2008)

Go the mighty Qldeerrrrss!!!

Queensland by 14 points!!

Cheers
4b4


----------



## Gassa (May 19, 2008)

NSW


----------



## kreel (Apr 7, 2008)

Its very sad, the Mexicans seem to have lost interest/faith/good humor  about the game tonight - are none of you motivated to show your support?

On the flip side - QUEENSLANDER!


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

kreel said:


> Its very sad, the Mexicans seem to have lost interest/faith/good humor about the game tonight - are none of you motivated to show your support?


 The Victorians are the Mexicans and they never give a rats about state of origin.

Guess that makes you guys .............Canadians


----------



## kreel (Apr 7, 2008)

Not long now, good luck blues but its going to be QUEENSLAND all the way!


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

once again Queensland Queensland Queensland Queensland Queensland Queensland Queensland and for the last time Queensland :twisted:


----------



## kreel (Apr 7, 2008)

KA-BLUE-EEEE.  What a first half! 40 minutes to go. *QUEENSLANDER*!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Forward pass my kazzoo...


----------



## kreel (Apr 7, 2008)

Great hard game, very tight, congratulations NSW on a fantastic game. 3 years in a row QUEENSLAND!


----------



## surfingyaker (Jun 18, 2008)

we won
we won
we won
we won
yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeww....... queenslander
good game NSW


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Ant , heres Baz , well done Queensland , congratulations , thats about it for me now , see ya


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

I just love it when Queensland win  

How bias was that commentary, NSW, NSW,NSW thats all we got all night and when Queensland finally won, we had to sit through pictures of Buderus while Queensland was celebrating the win. Pathetic :twisted:

Cry Gould you loser :lol: :lol:

Well done to Queensland, the legendary spirit shun threw yet again.

How good was Tate again and Pricey, Excellent stuff, I'm going to have a few beers.

Cheers


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

I think the NRL is worried that they are losing their NSW audience to AFL, so they dont want to kick em too hard when they are down.

Wasnt the most spectacular game, but it was a good hard fight. QUEENSLAND!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

leftieant said:


> Hmm
> 
> Where's Baz?
> Where's Davey?
> ...


It will take a bit of getting used to but here goes....Go you good things. Queenslander! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> Welcome to the dark err I mean Maroon side Davey ;-)
> One more reason to head north


Maroon is definitely not my colour, but I told myself last night that if Qld won then it was just another 'sign' to move to the Sunshine state!...

So, now all I have to do is win the lotto...that shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

I heard on the radio that due to the majority of the Qld team being made up of NSW born players that the game was no longer called NSW vs QLD, but rather NSW vs THE WORLD as Qld seems no longer to be breeding rugby players good enough for their own origin team :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

keljad said:


> Qld team being made up of NSW born players


Eligibility criteria has nothing to do with the birth place James, so just enjoy the maroon heading at the top of the monitor mate :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Blackant (Mar 19, 2007)

Must have been a NSW radio station you were listening to James.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS QUEENSLAND

So near yet so far, maybe you will let us win a series next year...............please.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

well done to the qlders, 
good win in the end, slugegd it out well



theclick said:


> I think the NRL is worried that they are losing their NSW audience to AFL, so they dont want to kick em too hard when they are down.


I love nothing more...... haha
i wonder what will happen when demetrio and the AFL buy the olympic stadium and nrl teams dont have the luxury of cheap home games haha.


----------



## kreel (Apr 7, 2008)

Loved all the responses to the thread BLUE and MAROON.

Shall we do this again... same time next year then!


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

GEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZ CAN I REALLY BE BOTHERED LETS SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!
consistantly throwing forward passes that arnt picked up by the officals till after the games
grade 5 spear tackles that arnt dealt with in the apropriate maner ie SEND HIM OFF !!!!
ive even heard the rumour that queensland inytroduced canetoads into australia with FANTASTIC results :lol: :lol: :lol: 
GOT TO LOVE THE GAMES THOUGH 
GO THE BLUES


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

GEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZ CAN I REALLY BE BOTHERED LETS SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!
consistantly throwing forward passes that arnt picked up by the officals till after the games
grade 5 spear tackles that arnt dealt with in the apropriate maner ie SEND HIM OFF !!!!
ive even heard the rumour that queensland inytroduced canetoads into australia with FANTASTIC results :lol: :lol: :lol: 
GOT TO LOVE THE GAMES THOUGH 
GO THE BLUES


----------

